# My very first Static prop!!



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

OK I know you guys are way beyond me and this is really the first in the long set of props I need to make before next year. However I am proud of this and will be getting the Bluckey and spider to add to the web next weekend. It will have the bluckey as a web victom and the spider I will be adding led eyes.

The overall demension of this is 8 by 8 feet, and will be having a red light shown on it. It is framed and that way it can be hung as an independent prop, and the webbing is very stretchy, so I might be planning to add a plucker to the web to give it motion and bounce.

Any comments?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/?saved=1

By the way there is over 200 4inch zip ties at the junctions of the webbing, and the whole thing breaks down with screws and rolls up to 8 inches round 8 foot long.

Creepy basement walls ha?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Very nice! How long did it take?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

The frame honestly 10 Min. The web however took 250 feet of rope and about 2 hrs total to weave and tie off.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

tenacity wins again


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

And a heck of a lot of help from my leatherman!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

It's good to have people you can count on.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

very cool web and long lasting no doubt

I am sure your next prop will be just as good

Im guessing your leatherman is a tool?


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Yup as a typical guy I am addicted by tools and allways have a multi tool on me.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

sweet thats a pretty realistic style of web pattern


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Great first prop!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice job. I've always liked the look of home-made rope webs.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great work 

Feeling disappointed at sickie for missing an oprtune moment


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks great! maybe something you can show off to us at the make and take... hmm...


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

no prob. I will bring it!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, I was going to make one this year and use hot glue or tie them off. Thanks for the nylon tie idea. If this is your first static prop your off to a great start H.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work... makes me wanna use the one I made several years ago that's just been sitting in the box. Zip ties are a great idea, I might have to put some to use!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

zip ties are great I started to knot everyone by hand and it just got so menotinous that I just threw the thing away and used the ties. Great thing on the ties is you can go around compleatly once loosely, and then go around second time tightening it and getting it just where you want them.

Secondly I would definatly go with the nylon clothesline from wallyworld. It is junk as clothsline but perfect as webbing because it stretches out nicely.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

From one cement mixer driver to another, you did a great job.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

2006 Oshkosh. Sweet ride!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

2006 Peterbuilt


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I also like the web pattern...the frame is a really good idea...makes the prop so portable.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

smart idea to have your fog chiller in a suitcase. Loved it and your web


----------

